# Need help on chicken coop material list



## Rebecca50 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello, all,

Recently I've purchased DYI chicken coop plan with an included material list, but I'm not so sure if it's made according to the US standards and if I'll be able to find all materials in some shop in Houston where I live








Please check the pictures I've attached. Can anyone help me on this issue?

Thanks a lot in advance!

View media item 2491View media item 2490


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't see anything on that list that is not readily available. You will have to cut the lumber to the specs they've given.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Rebecca. I'm sure Lowe's or Home Depot will have all the material you'll need to build your coop.


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

Yup like dawg said home depot or lowes has what you need


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum JayC79.


----------



## JayC79 (Oct 17, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Welcome to the forum JayC79.


Thanks Dawg


----------

